# Sink attachment for tank water changes?



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, been buying these replacement parts for the water changer that connects to the sink, Ive had friends back in the day make DIY version that are more durable then the ones I've been buying. Does anyone know what il need to buy at the hardware store or have a past post to link? It's to drain/refill the aquariums


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had one of these pythons for ages but I find they waste so much water just to create the vacuum. I've gone to using a pump to drain my tank. Not only does it not waste extra water it is also much faster than th e python. Google super safety siphon. You can build them yourself too. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

